# i have 42 rbps and i feed them cow hart help!!!1



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

my rbp stopd eating!!! im hoop les!!!! help my!!! :sad:


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

huh ?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

They look to be a decent size how many do you have and what size tank. Ps go on hungerstrikes some times so dont worry. Just try feeding them every 2-3 days and they will eat when they want to. Make sure if they dont eat take the food out after an hour. Well keep us updated and i hope everything works out great.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

If im reading the heading correctly it says "
Replying to i have *42* rbps and i feed them cow hart help!!!1 . I would be more concerned about water quality at this point. Test for ammonia. Too many P's.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

your post is kind of confusing, but i'll give it my best shot. i am guessing that you don't really have 42 reds, but instead you just have a few that aren't eating right now. Ps go on random hunger strikes so don't worry about it too much. they will eat when they are hungry. also remove any dead food left in the tank (such as teh floating goldfish in your pic).

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

*moved to feeding


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

THis guy posted a 2-year old piture and is making no sense. He is just jerking our chain. THere is no way that 42 Rbs just wont eat. They're eating something


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> THis guy posted a 2-year old piture and is making no sense. He is just jerking our chain. THere is no way that 42 Rbs just wont eat. They're eating something










thats true dident notice the date at first


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

maybe he's from another country and cant write`in english very well...n maybe thats his only pic of his p's...or maybe he is just fuckin with us haha


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

what is he on about






























Also he joined on Sept 7th and has only just made his first post!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

check for water paramaters, temperature, because a higher temperature at around 82 degrees with increase metabolism. and check by re-counting how many piranhas you have.







if you just have 2, then depending on how much you usually feed them they may not eat up for a few weeks. once i had 9 reds about that size and they didn't eay for about 4-5 weeks straight. how long have they not eaten for?

also maybe try feeding them something else than beefheart, or cow hart as you call it. try shrimp or live food.

and i guess we should welcome you to p-fury.

and if this is some sort of test by another board member on how we talk to newbies, did i pass?


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

maybe he went 4 two inch red bellies, or from the pic more like 2 four inch red bellies.. but regardless... my P's go on hunger strike every now and then.. just give then a few days and they'll get hungry. They have to eat at some point


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> maybe he went 4 two inch red bellies, or from the pic more like 2 four inch red bellies.. but regardless... my P's go on hunger strike every now and then.. just give then a few days and they'll get hungry. They have to eat at some point


 I thought that, but they look bigger than four inches!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Turn your heater up, and that will do it.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

42 red bellies the size in your pic would need a tank so huge and by looking at your pic the tank is no where near that size. 4 2" red bellies .....no way because those reds in the pic are no where near that. If you want people to give you serious responses give a serious question.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I thought he just made the topic like that so people would read his post.


----------

